# Clip Art



## Jason Whipple

Does any one have a simple circle that can be used as clip art for Microsoft office? I can't find anything at MS. Everything there is either a solid circle or a wedding ring on a tilt. I just need a simple circle or oval on it's side. I found one on line but they want $20 for the stupid thing!!

I just want to spruce up my logo by dropping it behind the text.


----------



## Patrick

YOu can make your own in about two seconds using word


----------



## Jason Whipple

I found a font and a circle "o" that will work, but can't figure out how to save as "clip art". It saves to the clip board but can't drop it behind text. It just wants to replace my Heading instead of adding to it.


----------



## Patrick

There is a function in word, (i now have vista, and I have no clue how it works, and it has made me forget how regular word works) but there is a small menu that lets you select how the text interacts with the image. Either over or under


----------



## Jason Whipple

Yea, 

Same here with Vista. I found what youre talking about, but it doesn't give me controll of size or shape, it just puts it there! I'm sure vista will be nice once I figure out the new stuff:no:


----------



## leadarrows

What color?


----------



## Jason Whipple

Yellow

Thanks:clap::thumbsup::clap:


----------



## leadarrows

Sorry fog here and it is messing with my connection speed. Line of site junk but it still beats dial up.
Anyway if this isn't what you want I will try again. Just let me know.


----------



## mickeyco

If you post a link to where the one you want is and it's not complicated i can make one for you, tell me if you want a png (clear or whit backround) or jpg.


----------



## Jason Whipple

I can most likely work with these, thanks. I think my biggest problem is trying to find were everything is now with 2007 word on vista and the fact that I really don't have the right hardware to get my logo the way I want it.

thanks though, I'll keep trying


----------



## Jason Whipple

Wow! I tried posting what I was working on but it looks even worse here. I had to pull it!


----------



## mickeyco

Here, ones on a clear backround, the other has a white backround.


----------



## Jason Whipple

Eureka!!! Thats it! Now if I can just fix the rest of it........

Thanks!!!


----------



## SquirrelNmoose

Make it nice.
Here's a free graphics program and some tutorials (for beginners too).
http://www.gimp.org/
http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/

Or email it to me with a description of what you are trying to achieve and I can dabble with it.


----------

